# lockout? flushing ebb&flow



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 19, 2008)

* 5 weeks into flower and Ive been chasing ph like crazy..goes from 5.8 to 6.5 in two days..I dont own an ec meter yet but im using ionic bloom and boost as directed..*

*I have a feeling that the high ph has cause a lockout and with this being my first run with hydro i need some coachin' Anymore info can be found in my journal or asked here.. thanks in advance for any and all comments.*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 19, 2008)

sorry, Turkey... no help here on hydro....(that's me---> )


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 19, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> sorry, Turkey... no help here on hydro....(that's me---> )


 
Im sure one of the pro's will chime in..I'm ticked  Just my luck ya know..
I just hope I can get it fixed in the next day and a half.. Im headed camping on tue.. and dont need this to worry about.. thanks TCVG


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 19, 2008)

Toss your current solution, flush everything, and recalibrate man.  If you don't have a meter, how are you checking your pH?  You could be following directions, but your source water may be causing the pH problem.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 20, 2008)

Just noticed that you had a grow journal... you say you have "ph'ed" distilled water, meaning you have water where the pH is known to be 5.8-5.9?  The nutes will alter this once you add them in, you really need to test the ph of the final mixed solution and adjust with pH +/- as necessary.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 20, 2008)

sorry to hear bout your troubles, I use GH nutrients and they are excellent for keeping a ph balance.

I have found from personal experience that hydro grows  do need a good flush using a good flushing solution, I use flora Kleen. it wont correct any existing damage, but can help with further deterioration. IMO

I use flora kleen for 24 hours then flush with ph balanced water for 2 days then back to a light feeding.

if you test the ppm of the water after a 24 hour flush you will be amazed to see how high the ppm will be.



good luck--


----------



## lyfr (Oct 20, 2008)

If your ph is jumpin you may have algae or something else growin in there...happened to me. h2o2


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 20, 2008)

Whats happening Turkey! So close, yet so far away.

IMHO, it looks like Nuit burn, rather then a PH issue.

Looking at your grow journel, your ladies were looking great for the first few weeks. PH issues would have shown itself a little quicker.

I would flush out your tray man with plain old water. I see you have a flood tray with grow rocs. I would say to fill the ole tub up with clean water and top feed over the plant sites and all over the rocks to flush out excess nuits from your table. Let the runoff go back into the res.
Dump the res when you are done.

Now make a weaker nuit solution ( about 1/4 strength) and feed for about 3-4 days. After this , go back to about half strength on your nuits.

Rule of thumb man, only use about half of what ANY nuit manufacturer says to use.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 20, 2008)

THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> Toss your current solution, flush everything, and recalibrate man. If you don't have a meter, how are you checking your pH? You could be following directions, but your source water may be causing the pH problem.


 
Nooo, no I ve a ph meter.. I just dont have an EC meter yet, so Im ppm blind see..


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 20, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Whats happening Turkey! So close, yet so far away.
> 
> IMHO, it looks like Nuit burn, rather then a PH issue.
> 
> ...


 
I know! Everything was goin so good I knew it was too good to be true!
I like the idea of flushing, but everyone sais Ionic is best used at recommended strength.. IDK.. Ive come too far to screw this up now!


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 20, 2008)

I can't give you any advice on the Ionic Turkey, as I have never used it.

It was much easier in the day when your choices were, soil with Blood and Bone meal, or GH. Too many now, lol.

Whatever you do, be sure to feed it AS SOON as you are done flushing. If your plant nuit content is greater then your actual nuit solution, the plants will actually go into "reverse osmosis"


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 20, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I can't give you any advice on the Ionic Turkey, as I have never used it.
> 
> It was much easier in the day when your choices were, soil with Blood and Bone meal, or GH. Too many now, lol.
> 
> Whatever you do, be sure to feed it AS SOON as you are done flushing. If your plant nuit content is greater then your actual nuit solution, the plants will actually go into "reverse osmosis"


 
I know what ya mean, Im just tryin hydro for the first time and now I feel like Ive gotten in over my head  Im planning to flush with ph'd TAP water instead of buying distilled..unless there is a reason why I should not.. and thanks for the help norcal.. I need help fast!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 20, 2008)

dont freak.....

just do a flush.. and ph bal tap water should be fine.

I use well water that has  ppm of 200-300 with a ph of 7.5 before I add a thing to it I adjust water with ph down.

I wish we where neighbors, I would let you use my meters to test your water.
it's really important to know what you are pouring on your roots.

then I add my nutrients if I feel they need it.

I only feed once a week, then top off for the rest of the week, by the end of 7-8 days my ppm goes down a small % but by then it's time for a batch of fresh water and nutrients. the ph usually stays at a good level, around 5.8-6.3

I have to agree with some of the posters as to the fact your girls look a bit nuit burned. just a little 

thats the beauty of hydro, you can help her out fast with a flush. I would flush several times in a row, make sure your water is NOT cold, dont want to put her into shock!

I have left my girls over night with just ph'd water for a full flush then the next day give very very light nuits, around 400-450 ppm

-- just trying to help- I'm not a pro, but I have about 4 harvests under my belt now using hydro, I use drip, areo, dwc. it is fast, clean and efficient.

if you like growing this way then you must get your self a way to test your waters ppm and ph levels before and after you add nutrients to it.
It is a matter of success growing with hydro. U can do it!!!

U can do it !!!  good luck!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 20, 2008)

-PS

your bud sights look good, this seems to be on your fan leaves, which is a common thing when you first start doing hydro, you'll get better at knowing what your plants like. IMO


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 20, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> -PS
> 
> your bud sights look good, this seems to be on your fan leaves, which is a common thing when you first start doing hydro, you'll get better at knowing what your plants like. IMO


 
*Thats exactly what I needed to hear! I just  ph'd 10 gallons of tap water (which was 4.8 ) ..now 5.8.. I'm ordering an EC meter ASAP! slack turkey  Im about to start flushing(using my pump ) and after that should I just continue witht the same 5.8 full strength Ionic bloom&boost?*
*or should I dilute it a bit? Thanks for the help guys! I owe ya one*

*ps: I wish we were neighbors too, this is too much like work! *
*thanks again*


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 20, 2008)

I would cut your nuit mix in half until you get your meter!


----------



## Growdude (Oct 20, 2008)

What happens Turkey is as the nutes evap. or when used by the plants the PPM will increase, either from evaporating or when certain elements of the nutes are not being used up and building up as you top off the rez. Thats why flushes are important to keeping the nutes at the right level.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 20, 2008)

How many times and how long is it okay to cycle fresh h2o thru? without drowning them?


----------



## lyfr (Oct 20, 2008)

I forgot to turn off flood once before i got timers..rockwool..i noticed when i went to flood again 3 hours later.  I thought i killed them but they showed no signs of stress.  i think it must depend on your medium too. I flushed for 45 min at a time with the rockwool if that helps any...i also learned to make it routine to do a mid flower flush about 4 weeks


----------



## Elven (Oct 20, 2008)

Wish I could help Turkey. Good luck and I will send you some good energy.


----------



## primitive (Oct 20, 2008)

I don't want to get to off track but what about flushing w/ coco?  I think I have nut. burn on a few plants.  Can coco be flushed as often or more like once for 20 minutes every 24 hours?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 20, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> Wish I could help Turkey. Good luck and I will send you some good energy.


 
I need all the energy I can get after all this! thanks El..


----------

